# Outpatient in a Bed...not Observation or Inpatient



## calorom2 (Jan 24, 2019)

If my cardiologist is asked to see a patient at the hospital who is classified as outpatient in a bed...neither inpatient or observation...how do I/can I code for that and what E&M would be used if so? Provider was recently called in to consult a patient as a second opinion for a Watchman and the patient was classified as outpatient in a bed. 

Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 24, 2019)

22 is outpatient hospital.


----------



## calorom2 (Jan 24, 2019)

CodingKing said:


> 22 is outpatient hospital.



POS 22 I understand...but what E&M would be used? It wouldn't be a 99222 or 99219.


----------



## csperoni (Jan 24, 2019)

*Same codes as office visit*

You would use 99241-99245 (if not Medicare and insurance recognizes consult codes), or 99201-99205 (Medicare or any other carrier not recognizing consult codes), or 99211-99215 if pt was seen by your group in the past 3 years.  The heading of those E&M codes are "Office or OTHER OUTPATIENT SERVICES."


----------



## KimberlyStewart (Jan 25, 2019)

*Observation*

POS 22- patient is observation status, established patient with our oncologist/hematologist,  Hospitalist calls for a consult, can physician bill 99211-99215, or should I use 99224-99226? 

Thank you Kimberly Stewart


----------



## calorom2 (Jan 25, 2019)

csperoni@northwell.edu said:


> You would use 99241-99245 (if not Medicare and insurance recognizes consult codes), or 99201-99205 (Medicare or any other carrier not recognizing consult codes), or 99211-99215 if pt was seen by your group in the past 3 years.  The heading of those E&M codes are "Office or OTHER OUTPATIENT SERVICES."



Thank you!


----------



## KimberlyStewart (Jan 25, 2019)

*Observation*

one more question, when would we use the observation codes 99224-99226?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 25, 2019)

KimberlyStewart said:


> one more question, when would we use the observation codes 99224-99226?



When the patient has been admitted to observation status. Until that order has been written, its just plain old outpatient hospital.


----------

